# mon ordi détecte la live du voisin



## mylene30190 (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, l'airprt de mon ordi détecte automatiquement la livebox du voisin, c'est pénible parce que parfois la connection se fait toute seule, et l'ordi se met alors à ramer (...

Ce matin, comme mon ordi ramait encore plus que d'hab, je suis allée sur ma page de préférence de ma live (admin), et il y avait les icones des ordis de ce voisin avec leur noms ("ordi de vero, ordi de bruno", le lieu : "chambre, salon ..", puis des icones avec "device1, 2..", le tout avec des adresses IP et des adresses mac attribuées à chaque icones).

Je les ai virés, mais je me demande comment ça a pu se produire, est-ce que ça s'est fait automatiquement, ou pas ???

S.V.P., Comment faire pour empêcher ma live de capter celle du voisin ? Merci infiniment de votre réponse


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2011)

vas dans les préférences système > Réseau > Airport > Avancé.
Là, tu peux mettre l'ordre de préférence de connexion aux différents réseaux, et le cas échéant supprimer de la liste la LB de ton voisin.

Sinon, il faudrait quand même être sûr que c'est bien sur la LB de ton voisin que tu as shooté les périphériques... peut être que ton voisin se connecte à ta LB, non ? 

Il est quand même étrange que ton voisin ait supprimé les clés de sécurité wifi et que tu puisses y accéder "magiquement"...


----------



## daffyb (9 Mars 2011)

Surtout qu'une livebox filtre par adresse MAC et qu'il est nécessaire de faire un appairage des différents éléments du réseau.
As tu, par le passé, demandé à avoir accès au réseau de ton voisin auquel cas, il est "normal" que tu aies toujours accès à son réseau


----------



## mylene30190 (9 Mars 2011)

Tout d'abord merci pour ta rapidité !!!

mais Olala, elKBron, tu me parles en javanais ! LOL je suis un peu (bcp) larguée en informatique..
Est-ce que j'ai bien compris : tu penses que c'est mon voisin qui squatte ma live ??
Est-ce que c'est possible sans mes codes d'accès ??

Et surtout : comment l'en empêcher ?
(Je suis déjà allée dans mes préférences système, et dans "avancé" j'ai dégagé la live du voisin, parfois, elle continue à apparaître sous l'icone en haut à droite de mon bureau (sous les 3 petites ondes) mais elle n'est pas cochée, c'est ce qui me fait penser que c'est moi qui capte le voisin).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h52 ----------

Non, Daffyb, je n'ai jamais demandé à avoir accès à l'ordi du voisin.. (
C'est quoi un appairage ???


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2011)

si elle n'est pas cochée, c'est que tu n'es pas connectée au réseau de ton voisin. c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle, non ? Si la LB de ton voisin apparait dans la liste, ce n'est pas gênant tant qu'elle n'est pas cochée, cela signifie simplement que ton MAc voit ce réseau (parmi tant d'autres en milieu urbain)

Là où il faut s'inquiéter, c'est dans le cas où ton voisin se connecterais à TA LB ! Dans ce cas, pas d'autre solution que de modifier clé de sécurité, mot de passe admin, etc.

javanais ? Je ne me savais pas polyglotte


----------



## mylene30190 (9 Mars 2011)

Mais alors, comment savoir si c'est lui qui se connecte ?? et est-ce que le fait que j'ai vu les icones du voisin sur ma page livebox d'Orange te fait penser qu'il ait pu le faire ?
si c'est ça, je vais de ce pas l'étrangler grrr


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2011)

dans l'absolu oui. Attends quelques jours, tu verras si ses ordinateurs réapparaissent dans ta LB. Et si effectivement cela se produit, alors comme je disais précédemment, il te faudra modifier tes mots de passe admin et clé wifi (sans les communiquer ensuite, bien évidemment  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------

cela dit, s'il a pu se connecter, je me demande si tu as bien une clé de sécurité activée et correcte... Le hack du wifi n'est pas si simple, sauf pour un mec qui veut vraiment le faire (et qui n'a que cela à foutre)


----------



## mylene30190 (10 Mars 2011)

Coucou elKBron et daffyb,
merci pour vos infos, je me suis fait livrer hier la nouvelle livebox, les codes et clefs ont changé, j'espère que tout va être ok maintenant, 
et le fait que ma live soit connectée à celle du voisin restera un mystère.. 

Encore Merci à vous, bye.


----------

